# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Messing around a Lucid Dream 12-19-08

## Caradon

Messing around
A Lucid Dream

I'm driving my car down a freeway. Eventually the car is gone, and I'm skating down the road on my feet. there is some guy on the side of the road with an outrageously large push broom. the push broom has a handle so long it can reach all the way across the road. As I skate by, he sweeps it across the road trying to knock off the road. I manage to avoid it somehow and  continue on.

My cell phone rings, and I reach into my pocket and answer the phone. I don't remember who it is, but it's somebody I know, who asks me what I'm doing. " Oh I'm just skating down the trail on my feet I say." I notice that there are two other people with me now, and I look down and take note that  I'm now on like a paved bike trail and moving along at good speed.

At some point here I become Lucid, along with the two DC's that are with me. It's a smooth natural transition into Lucidity. No shock or surprise involved at all. A little bit of what happens here is missing. I'm talking to the two DC's, they both know it's a dream without me telling them. We were discussing Lucid Dreaming, but I'm not sure exactly what was said. up until I remember one of the DC's asking, " But how do you fly?"  And we have now slowed down to a walk. 

I get kind of excited and say, "I use TK to fly! Like this!" I jump into the air and send myself flying straight up, high above the roof tops of the nearest houses. Then I stop and hover looking down and them. " they look up saying,"Wow that's so cool."

I shout down to them, " Do you want to know whats even more fun than flying though?
Falling!" 

I then let myself free fall. I tumble and roll, and hit the corner of the roof of one of  the houses. The impact spins me around, and I then slam into the ground. I get up laughing. I notice I still have the phone in my hand. "hello" I ask into it. There is no answer. I see some little girl standing a ways off watching us. On impulse I throw the phone in her direction. I was not really trying to hit her with it, but it ends up smacking her right in the face. "Shit, oops!" I'm surprised I hit her, but then remember that because of it being a dream odd  things like that can happen.

Lucidity wavers a little bit, because for a moment I worry about her big brother or dad coming after me. The two DC's and I make a run for it, but  when we turn to run there is a train crossing the road, blocking our escape.

No problem though, I have full Lucidity again, and I know  I can just jump over the train if I want. This now sounds like a really fun idea, I now plan to jump over the train, maybe land on top of it. But before I know it there is no more train. It was the shortest train ever! 

I have the feeling that there is electrical current going through the track, like how they show subway tracks in movies sometimes.(I've never seen a real subway, except for the sandwich.)

One of the DC's tries to jump over the track. He does not make it, falling flat across them. He gets hit by a blast of electrical current that knocks him several feet into the air. "Ahh" he exclaims. The other DC and I bust out laughing, it was such a comical sight. And I wake up laughing.

----------


## Zeno

wow you hit a little girl with a cellphone, funny

----------


## Caradon

> wow you hit a little girl with a cellphone, funny



It was an accident, I swear.  ::lol::

----------


## Skydreamer707

LOL nice, you could've tried making a new train to jump on  ::D:  just a suggestion though  :tongue2:  awesome dream! damn im jealous!  :Poke:

----------


## Caradon

> LOL nice, you could've tried making a new train to jump on  just a suggestion though  awesome dream! damn im jealous!



Thanks for reading Skydreamer.  :smiley:  

Yeah, I probably could have. Most of the time I just take things as they come. Unless I have a specific task in mind. I should get around to practicing summoning more, though. It would be a good skill to master.

----------


## Mirui789

This is a hilarious dream, I just laugh as I see the phone hit the girl or the guy get electrocuted :laugh:  up into the air. :laugh:  ::lolxtreme::

----------


## Caradon

> This is a hilarious dream, I just laugh as I see the phone hit the girl or the guy get electrocuted up into the air.



Thanks Mirui.  :smiley: 

The most random funny things often happen in my Lucids.  ::D:

----------


## Quick Silver

You hit the floor? LOL! now that's good! you must have complete control.

----------


## Caradon

> You hit the floor? LOL! now that's good! you must have complete control.



Thanks quick silver.  :smiley: 

 Well, I never have complete control of my dreams. There are some things I'm good with, and other things not so good at all.
And there is so much that happens that is completely random. I love the surprises.  :smiley:

----------


## Mancon

xD

----------


## Shaelyn

That almost makes me want to not learn complete control. Your right the suprises seem to be the most exciting part. Cool dream, I would kill for some lucidity to come my way.

----------


## Caradon

> That almost makes me want to not learn complete control. Your right the suprises seem to be the most exciting part. Cool dream, I would kill for some lucidity to come my way.



Hi Shaelyn. Thanks for reading. Yes, the surprises are great, and sometimes pretty funny. I would not want to always control every aspect of every dream. But it is fun to be able to control some things some times. Telekinesis is a great control tool that I love, that can be applied a lot of different ways. And it's a lot of fun to use too.

Good luck on getting Lucid. I'm sure some Lucidity will come your may soon.  :smiley:

----------


## Loaf

> I see some little girl standing a ways off watching us. On impulse I throw the phone in her direction. I was not really trying to hit her with it, but it ends up smacking her right in the face. "Shit, oops!"



 ::D:

----------


## Hermes|

> Messing around
> A Lucid Dream
> 
> 
> 
> I shout down to them, " Do you want to know whats even more fun than flying though?
> Falling!"



Classic. Ill have to try free falling soon.

----------


## Caradon

> Classic. Ill have to try free falling soon.



Free falling is awesome! One of the best ways of doing it, is to stand on the  edge of a tall building, or cliff, with your back to the drop below you. Then relax and just fall backwards without looking at the drop, then let yourself tumble end over end all the way down. 

But if no tall building or cliff is present, fly straight up as high as you can. then completely relax and surrender control, and tumble backwards end over end. It's a great feeling, with the wind rushing over and through you.

----------

